# Tips on keeping Elodea planted?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So, I have a TON of Elodea (AKA: Anacharis) in both my 36g and 20g tanks.

It does grow like the weed it is, and I'm having to trim it each week and replant the trimmings.

Problem is, I'm also having to replant the main plants each week as well. They really don't have a root system... they stay planted for a few days, then come loos and just kinda sit on the surface of the gravel. They don't die - they still grow, they just won't stay planted and it's driving me bonkers!

I use my finger to poke a deep hole and put the plants in with my finger, then pile gravel around the stem. Few days later, up it comes.

Any tips?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Holly...surprised you have been a supporter of the plant this long. Most of us already gave up. I didn't have the patience. I think it has it's place for getting a tank established but beyond that I'm not sure. Just my opinion. The plant is all over the river I fish every week and even there it is not anchored.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Really? So, if I just leave it sort of sitting on top of the gravel (the rocks, wood and mass of itself kinda' keeps it in place) it will be ok and continue to be healthy and grow?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep. I have had strands that were over 3ft long years ago. Did that floating.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been able to keep them alive, floating. Grew pretty well too. But if you're trying to keep them planted, you may want to break out the 4-letter words


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahaha, I guess weekly re-planting/leaving some to 'hover' it is then...... and maybe a few expletives.......


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use sand. With gravel I think they would pop up all the time.

Try super glueing a few rocks to the bottom of the plants.

just a thought.

worth .02 at most


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Super glue won't kill the plants? Or, leach chemicals into the water?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

holly12 said:


> Super glue won't kill the plants? Or, leach chemicals into the water?


Probably But it didn't seem to hurt anything. and super glue is used on coral reef tanks so it can't be all that bad

actually the hard part is getting the rocks to stick to the wet plants.

*old dude


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool Beans! Thanks!


----------

